# Help deciding on new boots



## rscott22 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey guys new here to the forum and I have a few questions. I have 3 problems really with my boots ever since I have started snowboarding.

1. I have bought 3 different sets of boots now and in 3 different sizes first were 11’s then 10’ & ½ and lastly a 10. I wear a size 11 & ½ shoe normally on the street. I have always been told you should buy your snow board boots a size smaller but I always feel like they are cramming my toes into the front of them and they are always so uncomfortable for me. My 11’s seem to fit the best comfort wise but I had another problem with which I’ll bring up next.

2.	The other problem I have terrible heel lift in my boats no matter what size I get is there good way to fix this? I strap my boats down as tight as I can get them and I still always have heel lift.

3.	I recently had bunion surgery on my right foot and I was told that I have flat and mid wide feet as there any good boot out there to accommodate for a foot like mine? I was looking at the Burton ION boot looks very nice and I can get a pair for a good price right now.

If anyone can help me with my problem here I would deeply appreciate it. Because honestly if after this year I can’t get a boot to finally fit right I am just going to give up and go back to skiing….. Which I really do NOT want to do.
Ryan,


----------



## Calibre 6 (Mar 30, 2010)

The best thing to do is to try on as many boots as possible to find the best fit. I tried on 4 pairs ranging in price and size. I've heard others who have tried on as many as 10. I've heard good things about the Burton Ions.


----------



## rscott22 (Sep 21, 2009)

Calibre 6 said:


> The best thing to do is to try on as many boots as possible to find the best fit. I tried on 4 pairs ranging in price and size. I've heard others who have tried on as many as 10. I've heard good things about the Burton Ions.


Thanks for the input. I have tried on at least 15 different boots and they all feel pretty much fine until I hit the slope and thats when i can tell if a boot fits me or not. So far I havent had any luck but I always bought cheap boot's also so maybe spending the extra for nice boots will make a difference for once.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

First, I don't know about the "buy a size smaller" advice. I'm 9-1/2 in street shoes but 11-1/2 in my Ride Jackson Boas.

As far as heel lift, you may have narrow heels. Have you looked at boots that have a boa tightener specifically for heel lift? Not cheap, but if that doesn't work for you I'd recommend arc welding your foot to the board.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

whats up, definitely try on as many as possible, but remember if a boot has even the slightest room in the front once broken in and pack out after a few days riding they will most likely be to big and cause heel lift. the trick is to buy boots that your toes just touch the front after packing out they should fit perfectly. My suggestion on a specific boot which has amazing heel hold are the dc judges. the have dual boa system that works GREAT and the heel hold is the best ive felt in 16 yrs of riding. good luck.


----------



## ttchad (Jan 9, 2008)

Burton Ion's are great but I have never found aboot I can stand for more than 3 hours. Just be careful not to screw up your laces on the lift with your board edges.


----------



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

-what other boot models have u tried?
-wear THIN socks when u go try on boots.
-yes your toes should touch lightly the end of the boot, boots tightened properly, knees in a flexed/riding position.
-when boots begin to pack out you can put thicker insoles inside to reduce the room, like superfeet. Or even a thin spacer inder your insoles. Also thicker socks as boots pack out. New boots thin socks.
-heel lift- DC boots hug the heel really well.. Judge, Status.
-u can insert heel spacer things (if they will stay in place). My Burton Driver X came with them.


----------



## rscott22 (Sep 21, 2009)

Ballistic said:


> -what other boot models have u tried?
> -wear THIN socks when u go try on boots.
> -yes your toes should touch lightly the end of the boot, boots tightened properly, knees in a flexed/riding position.
> -when boots begin to pack out you can put thicker insoles inside to reduce the room, like superfeet. Or even a thin spacer inder your insoles. Also thicker socks as boots pack out. New boots thin socks.
> ...


- burton ruler
- I wear burton socks in my boots
- yeah mine feel smashed so they are way to tight.
- Ok ill try that when I get my new boots i appreciate the advice.
- Yeah i think the BOZ system with DC boots is the way i am probably going to go to keep my heel in place.


----------



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

ski/snowboard socks come in thin , medium, thick, some with extra padding or other varieties. Top quality socks.. different ones to suit the temperature, is a good approach.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

rscott22 said:


> Hey guys new here to the forum and I have a few questions. I have 3 problems really with my boots ever since I have started snowboarding.
> 
> 1. I have bought 3 different sets of boots now and in 3 different sizes first were 11’s then 10’ & ½ and lastly a 10. I wear a size 11 & ½ shoe normally on the street. I have always been told you should buy your snow board boots a size smaller but I always feel like they are cramming my toes into the front of them and they are always so uncomfortable for me. My 11’s seem to fit the best comfort wise but I had another problem with which I’ll bring up next.
> 
> ...


Check into Celsius boots. Check the models with the stoke strap which might help you a bit with heel lift. Look at the Climate for a stiffer boot or Cirrus for a slight softer boot and one step softer is the CLS10. Just a few options for you. Celsius seem to have a fairly decent size toe box so just an option for you to look into. They also come with J bars to help in the heel lift.

Good luck on your search for boots.


----------



## Beatlesfan888 (Jul 8, 2010)

It really doesnt matter what size shoe you are all boots have different fit. It just matters which size fits you the best


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

Look for boots with insertable J Bars t go in the liner to stop heel lift as well. Good luck!


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Beatlesfan888 said:


> It really doesnt matter what size shoe you are all boots have different fit. It just matters which size fits you the best



Definitely agree. I'm a size 12 shoe but I go down to a size eleven and a half for k2 Darkos. 
If you can (I think someone also mentioned this), try to bring your socks you'll be using. I personally use regular SmartWool socks, so it's not much different, but some are thicker and might make a difference.


----------

